# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afslanken via Green-Light

## figaro

Hallo, wie wil een doosje Green-Light zakjes van Fytostar overkopen? Het is een natuurlijk middel waarbij vezels je maag vullen zodat je automatisch minder gaat eten. Ik lust het echter niet. In een doosje zitten normaal 20 zakjes voor 21,95 euro. Ik verkoop het mijne (19 zakjes) voor 15 euro verzending inclusief. Als je geïnteresseerd bent kan je me mailen via [email protected]

----------


## Kees

Figaro,

Zowel sla als courgette of komkommer zijn gestructureerde watervormen.
Je kunt je ermee vullen tot het je oren uitkomt en je wordt er niet dikker van.
Waarom zou ik mij vullen met die Fytostar van jou?
Wat is daar beter aan?

groetjes,

Kees

----------

